# Taking Taurine while breastfeeding is it safe?



## sts9phanz (Dec 25, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has taken Taurine while breastfeeding? Do you know if it is safe to do so?

I was also wondering if anyone has taken 5 HTP while breastfeeding? Is that safe to take while breastfeeding?

My daughter is 23 months old.

Thank you,
Shawn


----------

